# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Marin Barleti

## shigjeta

Marin Barleti, humanist i shquar, historian, dhe nje nga autoret me te medhenj te letersise se vjeter shqiptare. Per jeten e tij dihet pak. Lindi ne Shkoder ne 1460. Perjetoi rrethimin e pare osman te qyetetit, ndersa ne rrethimin e dyte 1478-79 mori pjese ne mbrojtjen e qytetit. Pas rrenies se Shkodres jetoi ne mergim si prift ne rrethinat e Venedikut.  Aty plotesoi kulturen e tij humaniste dhe u be njohes i thelle i letersise klasike dhe i gjuhes latine, ne te clen shkruajti veprat e veta. Ne mjediset shqiptare, ne te cilat takoi dhe shume bashkeluftetare te Skenderbeut, fitoi njohuri te gjera per epoken e heroit te cilat i zgjeroi dhe me te dhenat e literatures se kohes. Prej tij njihen tre vepra:
 "Rrethimi i Shkodres" (1504) ku jepet historia dramatike e luftes per jete a vdekje te banoreve te qytetit te rrethuar per nje vit nga osmanet. I mbeshtetur ne shenimet dhe kujtimet e veta si dhe te pjesmaresve te tjere, libri jep nje tregim te sakte te ngjarjeve politike ushtarake. Vepra pati tre ribotime latinisht dhe pese perkthime ne gjuhe te tjera. 
Vepra madhore e Marin Barletit eshte "Historia e Jetes dhe e Bemave te Skenderbeut" (1508-1510).  Ajo e tregon autorin si nje shkrimtar te nivelit te larte dhe si historian qe jep kuadrin e sakte te jetes se heroit. 
"Shkurtore e Jetes se Papeve dhe Perandoreve" (1553) eshte vepra e vetme e tij qe nuk ka te beje me historine e Shqiperise, pervec parathenies kushtuar Pjeter Engjellit, nje nga bashkeluftetaret kryesor te Skenderbeut. Vepra i perket Marin Barletit vetem per nje pjese qe eshte shkruar deri ne 1512, kurse vazhdimi eshte bere prej nje dore tjeter. Eshte pikerisht kjo date qe na lejon te caktojme daten e vjdekjes se Barleti rreth ketij viti.

----------

